# Do you want to screw Uber and their flat surge ? This is how you do it.



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Whenever there is a surge, you drive in and grab their surge on the edge on the red and quickly drive out and grab a pax request outside of the surge area that is paying no surge.

Simple.

After the ride, verify that Uber took the L.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Whenever there is a surge, you drive in and grab their surge on the edge on the red and quickly drive out and grab a pax request outside of the surge area that is paying no surge.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> After the ride, verify that Uber took the L.


This only works if you stay within a short distance from where the surge originated.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> This only works if you stay within a short distance from where the surge originated.


the sticky surge stays with you til the next request


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the sticky surge stays with you til the next request


Not for me, I've tried this numerous times and once I'm more than a mile or more away from the surge area it change to looking for trips.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Not for me, I've tried this numerous times and once I'm more than a mile or more away from the surge area it change to looking for trips.


never happened to me and I use this method all the time...i suppose it could be your market


----------



## jemini48 (Mar 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the sticky surge stays with you til the next request


yes it does. i think there is a time limit if you leave the surge area and go outside of it, where you lose it. never have done that. I try to get to the top surge area on the red, before going online, but its hard to do. you risk losing everything if the surge map goes poof and dont come back. I try to get to the 2nd highest surge price area before going online. Sometimes you got to hang out near top surge area, which is strange. I think the riders are waiting for surge to drop off.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Or just boycott Uber for good like I did.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> This only works if you stay within a short distance from where the surge originated.


I do this all the time, especially if I want to get back home. Drive through the largest amount, set a DF for home, get closeto home, turn off DF and get a ping. Uber eats the surge everytime. 95% of the time I will not get a ping during the DF.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

The only time I lose surge money is after going offline. And for my AO, just driving into color doesn't give you the full amount, if you want it all, you have to drive into the center of it. Most of the time, the surge money is "cashed in" on a ride not in the surge area or after it has gone away.


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Not for me, I've tried this numerous times and once I'm more than a mile or more away from the surge area it change to looking for trips.


Should have that checked then. I'm in the same market as you, and after exiting surge area, it will roll to "looking for trips" but I still get my flat surge rate.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I have cought a surge in one state, then drove into another state and I still got the surge as promised.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Was true everywhere in my market until three weeks ago. Now if we pick up a flat surge near the airport, it is good only on an airport ride.

Another way to lose sticky surge is to switch which rides you are accepting. I picked up a $12 surge while driving Select/XL. Turned on X. $12 surge was gone.  Experimented with a much lower surge and had the same result.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> The only time I lose surge money is after going offline. And for my AO, just driving into color doesn't give you the full amount, if you want it all, you have to drive into the center of it. Most of the time, the surge money is "cashed in" on a ride not in the surge area or after it has gone away.


exactly, i think that other guy is going offline or declining a trip which erases his sticky surge amount



MothMan said:


> Was true everywhere in my market until three weeks ago. Now if we pick up a flat surge near the airport, it is good only on an airport ride.
> 
> Another way to lose sticky surge is to switch which rides you are accepting. I picked up a $12 surge while driving Select/XL. Turned on X. $12 surge was gone. :frown: Experimented with a much lower surge and had the same result.


yes, if you pick up the surge in the airport queue it only applies to the airport



amazinghl said:


> Or just boycott Uber for good like I did.


but then you're not screwing Uber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Not for me, I've tried this numerous times and once I'm more than a mile or more away from the surge area it change to looking for trips.


I had a sticky w lyft night before last and went home unused. The next day when I turned lyft on IT WAS STILL THERE !!!!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

On the weekends when we have 20000 tourists it overloads the cell towers downtown and instead of the surge appearing where the riders are it appears around a rural cell tower. I çan usually find my way there but it's tough for some of the drivers who haven't lived here long cause maps are wrong so often. The pax don't get charged the surge.

I know a driver who has a drone that could carry a few phones, get there faster, and save us the gas but how to turn the app on remotely is what we are working on. Should be a busy enough weekend to test.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

The flat surge is confusing. If the surge is still in effect the flat surge amount will scale up depending on the length of the ride. If the surge has dissipated, you'll still receive the minimum flat surge, but it won't scale with the trip.

I've attached examples of when the surge is still in effect and when the surge has dissipated. You can see from one screenshot the initial surge was $2.75 and scaled and another $4 surge that fell off and paid the minimum.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Not for me, I've tried this numerous times and once I'm more than a mile or more away from the surge area it change to looking for trips.


Last night I picked up a +$16 surge on my way home. No rides to be had. Got home and went to bed with the app still online. Got up this morning 6 hours later and still had the +$16 sticky on the app. Drove to my day job and around 10 am this morning I finally got a ping and had to lose the +$16 sticky. :frown:


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> On the weekends when we have 20000 tourists it overloads the cell towers downtown and instead of the surge appearing where the riders are it appears around a rural cell tower. I çan usually find my way there but it's tough for some of the drivers who haven't lived here long cause maps are wrong so often. The pax don't get charged the surge.
> 
> I know a driver who has a drone that could carry a few phones, get there faster, and save us the gas but how to turn the app on remotely is what we are working on. Should be a busy enough weekend to test.


I fly drones and was thinking of trying something like this hahahaaaa


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

jemini48 said:


> yes it does. i think there is a time limit if you leave the surge area and go outside of it, where you lose it. never have done that. I try to get to the top surge area on the red, before going online, but its hard to do. you risk losing everything if the surge map goes poof and dont come back. I try to get to the 2nd highest surge price area before going online. Sometimes you got to hang out near top surge area, which is strange. I think the riders are waiting for surge to drop off.


I held onto $12 in my surge bank for 2.5 hours once. So if there's a time limit, it's very long.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Or just boycott Uber for good like I did.


You just like hanging out on here for the free coffee then?



FLKeys said:


> Last night I picked up a +$16 surge on my way home. No rides to be had. Got home and went to bed with the app still online. Got up this morning 6 hours later and still had the +$16 sticky on the app. Drove to my day job and around 10 am this morning I finally got a ping and had to lose the +$16 sticky. :frown:


You left the app on for 8hours without one ping? Where do live Death Valley?

All this sounds like a great way to lose surges altogether. There is enough consumer groups crying about surge pricing as it is. I am amazed that everyone thinks they are the only ones to figure these things out. Anyone that drives stares at the same screen thinking the same thing how can I get more money.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DirtyRead said:


> You left the app on for 8hours without one ping? Where do live Death Valley?


Little over 11 hours with no pings, picked up the sticky aroung 10:43 PM and and lost it I think at 10:03 AM the next morning.. I have gone over 8 hours on a Saturday morning/afternoon with no pings. This is a tourist area that is considered rural as well. Driver from Miami flood the market for the higher rates causing the driver to average 1 ping per hour on slow days and 2 pings per day on busy days. On busy days more drivers come making it slim pickings.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Little over 11 hours with no pings, picked up the sticky aroung 10:43 PM and and lost it I think at 10:03 AM the next morning.. I have gone over 8 hours on a Saturday morning/afternoon with no pings. This is a tourist area that is considered rural as well. Driver from Miami flood the market for the higher rates causing the driver to average 1 ping per hour on slow days and 2 pings per day on busy days. On busy days more drivers come making it slim pickings.


Maybe Death Valley would be better.


----------



## Iamtoad (Jun 2, 2019)

jemini48 said:


> yes it does. i think there is a time limit if you leave the surge area and go outside of it, where you lose it. never have done that. I try to get to the top surge area on the red, before going online, but its hard to do. you risk losing everything if the surge map goes poof and dont come back. I try to get to the 2nd highest surge price area before going online. Sometimes you got to hang out near top surge area, which is strange. I think the riders are waiting for surge to drop off.


I picked up a $4.25 surge today and drove 30 miles away from it. Picked up my next passenger almost an hour later and got paid the $4.25 surge. Never had an issue with it disappearing.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I got a $3 surge attached to a ping.
Then the rider cancelled and I got a cancel fee.
The surge was now gone.
I figured that's ok thinking the $3 surge will attach to my next ping, since I didn't actually do a ride yet.
Nope. The following ping was a base rate.

I found _"the surge amount will not apply to your next trip if you reject, cancel, go offline, or change your trip preferences."_
That applies to the driver, but what about when the rider cancels?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I got a $3 surge attached to a ping.
> Then the rider cancelled and I got a cancel fee.
> The surge was now gone.
> I figured that's ok thinking the $3 surge will attach to my next ping, since I didn't actually do a ride yet.
> ...


I lost a sticky surge where the passenger canceled before I could accept the ping. Request came up and second later went away, along with my sticky surge. Pissed me off.

Now I did have another sticky surge where the pax cancelled and I got a cancel fee and the sticky stayed on my screen for the next Trip. I don't see enough surges to try and figure out a pattern.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If they cancel or you cancel for no show, the surge is supposed to stick around. As soon as you change preferences like what type of rides you will accept then you lose the surge.


----------

